# Sports Tourer Headset



## drglinski (Jun 7, 2016)

Need a new headset for my '74 Sports Tourer as the one I have is indexed.    What should I get that will work?  I've used a VP on a Spitfire before and has worked well......

?

Thanks


----------



## Metacortex (Jun 7, 2016)

I would first try replacing the retainers with loose balls. Since you use more balls that way they end up in different positions and it will often solve an indexing problem. Many times the indexing is due to pitting in the fork crown race, so rather than replacing the entire headset you can just replace the race: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=111010371534

Of course there are always used Schwinn headsets on eBay, and I feel they are much more durable than the new replacements available today. Note that the Sports Tourer used the Schwinn Deluxe headset instead of the Standard one:

Deluxe:





Standard:




If you want a new one, this clone of the Standard headset will work: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=191307087528


----------



## drglinski (Jun 7, 2016)

Going new.  Not going to fart around with loose balls.  If I'm tearing the headset apart I'm replacing parts and not just trying to spend a month trying to track down what it is a little bit at a time like I did with the chain issue.  I've had an indexed deluxe headset before on my Sprint ; bought the correct size new parts and replaced them.  I couldn't remember what one I went with PLUS I wasn't sure if the diameter of the S/T was the same as the EF Schwinn bikes.   Thanks


----------



## Metacortex (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 8, 2016)

Metacortex said:


>



Hey! Leave my name-sake 'ol Iron Eyes Cody outa this! 

Do be so hard on the guy...no one wants their loose balls farted on...or with for that matter.

In all seriousness, I would be happy to dig at the LBS if you can't find what you're looking for. That place can be a little gold mine for parts like that.


----------



## momo608 (Jun 8, 2016)

What's the big deal? Continental, super sport, sports tourer, superior, sierra are all the same. Probably others too so these are easy parts to find.


----------

